

Tell HN: Amazon, Instagram, Pinterest, Quora, AWS Sites Down - michaelkscott

All these sites seem to be down. Is that for everyone else too?
======
startupmum
They're all up. Try this: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
Donito
"It's not just you! <http://quora.com> looks down from here."

Funny thing is, it's actually up for me :D

~~~
nagarch
its okay now

------
buddydvd
They're all down for me.

